# Here's a new one



## GaryHibbert (Dec 16, 2017)

So just what's with this??  I get this message every time I access the site now.  I also get it when I click on a link here.  Then it works OK.

*This site can’t be reached*
The connection was reset.

Try:


Checking the connection
Checking the proxy and the firewall
Running Windows Network Diagnostics
ERR_CONNECTION_RESET


Gary


----------



## idahopz (Dec 16, 2017)

I would delete your cookies for smokingmeatforums.com and www.smokingmeatforums.com which will reset your sessions. The admins changed the menu structure so anything with the www. prefix is likely to give a problem.

I had to do that before the site would let me log in again


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 16, 2017)

I had issues with going in with Mozilla a few weeks ago. Mozilla wouldn’t open the site with “www”. Said it wasn’t safe without “https”.
No problems with Chrome.


----------

